# I Think I F'k'd It Up :(



## helmetface (Nov 26, 2011)

So, I recently tried loading up the most recent cyanogenmod (11/14)

Installed it on my SD card as update.zip, loaded up Rom Manager, chose to install update.zip from the SD. Installation completed and I chose to reboot.

Now I'm stuck on the HTC screen. I've tried pulling the battery a few times, to no avail. Cannot get past the HTC boot

Any Help is Greatly Appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, boot into boot loader (volume down + power ) and go to your recovery restore your backup for now , boot up and update your cwm (given that's what your using) with rom manager , this time don't run it as an update script recopy it to your SD and install it that way. Good luck

Edit; if you didn't make a backup reflash w/e you were using before and follow the same steps and don't stress lol your not screwed if this doesn't work it still can be fixed

Now, if you don't have an old rom to flash or a nandroid backup , you'll have to put a few things on your sdcard but that's ...if lol


----------



## helmetface (Nov 26, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Well, boot into boot loader (volume down + power ) and go to your recovery restore your backup for now , boot up and update your cwm (given that's what your using) with rom manager , this time don't run it as an update script recopy it to your SD and install it that way. Good luck
> 
> Edit; if you didn't make a backup reflash w/e you were using before and follow the same steps and don't stress lol your not screwed if this doesn't work it still can be fixed


Thanks for the quick reply Vuple.

Are you suggesting to install the ROM through the boot menu, rather than using ROM manager? I had tried this and for some reason this ROM had failed numerous times.

Thanks Again


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

yeah, boot into recovery through the boot loader then wipe, then flash what you were running before or , restore a backup so you can update your recovery through from manager and then return to recovery and then manually wipe and flash the new rom

Edit; 
Now, if you don't have an old rom to flash or a nandroid backup , you'll have to put a few things on your sdcard but that's ...if lol

Sorry sending from my phone so I response to fast and forget what I was going to aaying


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

get into recovery, wipe everything once twice or three times, install zip from sd card, reboot system?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

don't use rom manager. It does more harm than good. Just go in to your recovery and load your rom there.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Isn't that what I said? anyway, do you know a better way to update cwm then using rom manager? honestly, i stopped using cwm a long time ago but still


----------



## uzzo (Nov 15, 2011)

Noobs still rename files update.zip? I always use cwm with no problems since version 1.84 .


----------



## dually (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree with vulpe.

Boot into bootloader. Then from bootloader, choose the option to boot into recovery.

Once you boot into recovery, either wipe and install your zip or wipe and restore your backup.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

This is essentially what everybody else said but a little more detailed out for ya' in case it's not clear:
Power off your phone
Turn on your phone by holding [Vol Down] + [Power] until you see the HBoot screen.
2b: If HBoot asks if you would like to flash something, you'll have to take the SD Card out of your phone and rename the "PG05IMG.zip" file to something else in your SD Card's root directory from a computer or another phone. Once done, boot back into HBoot following step 2.
Hit [Vol Down] once to select "RECOVERY" and hit the [Power] button
Select "wipe data/factory reset" and do it
Select "mounts and storage", then select "mount /system", then select "format /system" and do it
Go back to the main menu
Select "install zip from sdcard", then select "choose zip from sdcard", then go find your CM7's .zip file to install
Repeat step 7 but for the gapps .zip file and install it
Reboot your system and do your thing.
Keep in mind it's best to leave it alone for ~5 minutes after it's done rebooting, make minimal changes but log into your Google account, reboot again, and leave it alone for ~10 minutes before you do much of anything else.

Let us know if you still have problems!


----------



## helmetface (Nov 26, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> This is essentially what everybody else said but a little more detailed out for ya' in case it's not clear:
> Power off your phone
> Turn on your phone by holding [Vol Down] + [Power] until you see the HBoot screen.
> 2b: If HBoot asks if you would like to flash something, you'll have to take the SD Card out of your phone and rename the "PG05IMG.zip" file to something else in your SD Card's root directory from a computer or another phone. Once done, boot back into HBoot following step 2.
> ...


Thank you very much for the detailed response, Jax. Cleared up a few things for sure!

Now, I've followed your directions to a T, and I'm still getting stuck on the HTC page. Now when I recover into old ROM's, etc, I don't get hung up here. I'll link the Cyanogenmod I'm trying to load, maybe there is in an issue there. I notice it does have less files than most other ROM's I've looked into.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/823-rom-unofficial-cyanogenmod-7-237-builds-updated-111411-0600-pm-est/

The 11/14 release, top link

Thanks again!


----------



## mikewanda2004 (Nov 26, 2011)

Your first mistake was when you renamed it to update.zip. you should have left it what it was then just flash it normally.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Now, that your on your backup go to rom manager, and make sure your recovery is up to date it should be near the bottom I be live and it'll say something like current version; 3.0503.40
Latest version; 5.10.


----------



## helmetface (Nov 26, 2011)

mikewanda2004 said:


> Your first mistake was when you renamed it to update.zip. you should have left it what it was then just flash it normally.


Way past this, I've since left the file named PG05IMG, the update.zip was a recommendation. But neither method has worked.


----------



## helmetface (Nov 26, 2011)

Can anyone comment on whether or not the link I provided above is the proper one?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I use this CM7 http://rootzwiki.com/topic/326-rom-not-fully-official-cm7-for-thunderbolt-711-updated-10-2-125am-est/

Don't rename whatsoever. Whatever you're doing with PG05IMG.zip is wrong. That's for RUUs. Don't mess with that when you're just flashing ROMs.

You might also have had a bad download. Do you know how to check MD5 sums?


----------



## mikewanda2004 (Nov 26, 2011)

That link is the same one i used. Can you tell me how big the file is you downliaded.


----------



## helmetface (Nov 26, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I use this CM7 http://rootzwiki.com...10-2-125am-est/
> 
> Don't rename whatsoever. Whatever you're doing with PG05IMG.zip is wrong. That's for RUUs. Don't mess with that when you're just flashing ROMs.
> 
> You might also have had a bad download. Do you know how to check MD5 sums?


I don't know how to check the sums, I'm sure I could figure it out.

Actually now that I think about it, I believe I remember doing it when I initially rooted my TB months back..

I'll try your download now.

I've since gone back to stock firmware and stock radio and I'm starting from scratch.

However, at this point, *I can't seem to connect to my PC*, I've enabled disk drive mode and re-installed SDK but I still can't connect. Strange..


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

mikewanda2004 said:


> I don't know how to check the sums, I'm sure I could figure it out.
> 
> Actually now that I think about it, I believe I remember doing it when I initially rooted my TB months back..
> 
> ...


I would get an MD5 summer if I were you.

Can't connect to your PC as in adb? Make sure you've enabled USB Debugging under Settings: Applications: Development.

Let me know if I can help when you root again. I've rooted with the new Revolutionary program and it's pretty simple.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

....I know that he should check the md5 sums but that's probably is not the problem, when he revolutionaries again and tries to flash the same rom it'll do it again. He has to update his recovery or here even better:

Forgot this;
Go here to get new drivers:
http://downloads.unr...er3.0.0.007.exe

Forget about about installing ADB, SDK everything all you NEED for this process is this tbolt.zip from this location:
http://www.multiupload.com/AIEY5ZFDAW

1.Now unzip that to your C:

2.open a terminal...CMD

3. then type : cd C:\tbolt

4. type : adb devices

It should output and let you know if your device is there. then you can:

DL Revo here;
http://revolutionary.io/

Follow the instructions in this video: (just the first part, once you obtain s-off + recovery continue on)





Go here : http://rootzwiki.com...y-many-devices/

DL: this file
http://rzdroid.com/f...echa-update.zip

1. rename it update.zip and place on your sd card
2. run it in CWM as an update zip
3. reboot recovery

You now are using RZR recovery remove rom manager from your dictionary.

now to flash:
4.Nandroid menu>Backup ( make sure to select all)
5.back out and go to Wipe Menu>Wipe all (everything you need is checked, leave it as is)
6.back out and go to Install from SD card and locate the rom you wish to flash.

Now if you follow that, from a fresh root, THIS will solve all of your issues.

Side notes: If you used revolutionary YOU DO NOT have to root the actual stock rom for this to work.
Just make sure when you use revo, that you tell it to install CWM recovery, but that recovery is VERY outdated so hence you need to update it.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't have these problems with Clockwork Recovery. After using revolutionary, I flashed the latest recovery with ROM Manager.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, im not saying its CWM. But I've come to notice flashing a diff recovery is simpler then upgrading CWM apparently.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Mostly a rehash of what others have said:

1. Check your MD5. I've had SD Cards go bad on me more than once causing these sorts of problems.
2. Make sure you have a good radio.
3. Older versions of CWM don't work well with newer ROMs. I believe 4.0.1.4 and 4.0.1.5 and all non-broken 5.x builds of CWM work with newer releases. Somewhere older CWMs won't work and some of the earlier 5.x CWMs (5.0.0.0 through ~5.0.0.4 I believe) were terribly broken.


----------



## helmetface (Nov 26, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> ....I know that he should check the md5 sums but that's probably is not the problem, when he revolutionaries again and tries to flash the same rom it'll do it again. He has to update his recovery or here even better:
> 
> Forgot this;
> Go here to get new drivers:
> ...


Thank you For the right up vulpe, looks very detailed!

However when I wrote the command:

cd C:\tbolt

I'm not getting anything back. Just stating that there is no file path.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Did you unzip that tbolt.zip to C:?

If not just extract it to your desktop and copy it to C:

if you've named your C: something else rename it to C: I'll post pics on how it should look...


----------



## helmetface (Nov 26, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Did you unzip that tbolt.zip to C:?
> 
> If not just extract it to your desktop and copy it to C:
> 
> if you've named your C: something else rename it to C: I'll post pics on how it should look...


Haha no need, thank you vulpe, its been a while since I've dealt with this.

I had it on my desktop, figured it would work that way.

Working on that now.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol, it would but you'd end up typing in cd C:\users\username\desktop\tbolt\tbolt everytime, also make sure you have it as tbolt\files not tbolt\tbolt\files ( in other words make sure its not a folder inside a folder and then the adb files)


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Lol, it would but you'd end up typing in cd C:\users\username\desktop\tbolt\tbolt everytime, also make sure you have it as tbolt\files not tbolt\tbolt\files ( in other words make sure its not a folder inside a folder and then the adb files)


This is fine for getting you up and going but I would recommend learning to do it the right way. These are very simple commands and if you learn them, you won't have these problems again. Example, CD is change directory. Since you plan on using CD C:\tbolt\ then you know you need all the files you're going to be using to be in C:\tbolt\.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> This is fine for getting you up and going but I would recommend learning to do it the right way. These are very simple commands and if you learn them, you won't have these problems again. Example, CD is change directory. Since you plan on using CD C:\tbolt\ then you know you need all the files you're going to be using to be in C:\tbolt\.


I agree with ERIFNOMI. You should learn more about using computers before you root/hack anymore devices. What you're having difficulty with is something that's about as fundamental as it gets when using a PC. We'll still be here to help you when you need it but people should be steering you away from doing these sorts of things until you learn some more fundamental computer skills.


----------



## helmetface (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you to everyone!! Especially Vulpe for the amazing write-up!

I had to do this over a few times..not too sure where I was going wrong.

But I finally got everything working properly.

I'm currently searching for the* current radio* for Cyanogenmod but other than that, its working well!!

Thanks Again!


----------



## helmetface (Nov 26, 2011)

So I've got a working radio and everything seems to be going well, just having one minor issue.

I was having trouble finding a recent version of the Android Market to download, however I found one but when the app loads it prompts with a "yes" or "no" field of whether or not I should log in.

Now regardless of which option I select, nothing happens.

Anyone have another link for the Droid Market? Its a bit of pain manually downloading apps from the internet.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

helmetface said:


> So I've got a working radio and everything seems to be going well, just having one minor issue.
> 
> I was having trouble finding a recent version of the Android Market to download, however I found one but when the app loads it prompts with a "yes" or "no" field of whether or not I should log in.
> 
> ...


You need to download gapps if your running aosp rom such as CM7. You can get them from gooinsideme.com under downloads. Theyre the "universal gapps" just flash in what ever recovery you are using


----------



## Vagrant_1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I am in a similar situation. I have done all above and still can't get past splash screen. No prob getting into recovery but anything I flash and try to boot gets stuck on splash screen and it's driving me crazy.

nevermind I fixed my issues


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

helmetface said:


> So I've got a working radio and everything seems to be going well, just having one minor issue.
> 
> I was having trouble finding a recent version of the Android Market to download, however I found one but when the app loads it prompts with a "yes" or "no" field of whether or not I should log in.
> 
> ...


Get gapps from goo-inside.me and flash that zip in recovery. The Android Market will update in time by itself.


----------

